# Question about gonal f injection



## Reddeb (Dec 24, 2010)

Ok so I have another question about the gonal f injection! I feel like such an idiot. I'm now on day 4 of the injections and have been finding them v easy, no pain, no soreness and no bruising. But I have been injecting straight from the fridge and I realised today that it is suggested that it be warmed up to room temp first. Have I really mucked up here? Why do they tell you to do this? My nurse didn't mention it to me. Thanks for your help


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Just so it is less painful I think.
I used to inject mine straight from the fridge and I am meeting my LO in 2 weeks!

Don't worry - it'll be fine!


----------



## Reddeb (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks for your reply I feel reassured!

Congratulations to you on your pregnancy and meeting your little one so soon! So exciting!


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Let it warm up a little from now on if that is what it says in the leaflet. Best to do what they say I guess!

Best of luck with the treatment!


----------

